# siamese personality



## davidb15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello everyone ,

I've heard that personalities are slightly different in the siamese, between colours. Could someone give me some information on this? (and is it true?)

Thank you,
David B.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there i cant imagine that colours will have much to do with a cats personality!however you cant generalize cats personalities to their breed to much,as they are all individuals and can be very different


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

I had heard something similar...but just in general with moggies. My first cat was a plain black cat and he was so placid and my friend had said "black cats are very dosile" so i thought wow shes right. And now my kitten is white and black and hes a little livewire, so it could ring true, but i highly doubt it. I think it may just be different personalities in all cats as clare said.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I've never heard of this. I have three Siamese girls, a seal tortie, a lilac and a chocolate and they all have different personalities. I don't think this has anything to do with their colours though.


----------



## davidb15 (Mar 14, 2008)

i've read somewhere that seal and blue points are generally more demanding, vocal and stubborn that the "dilute" colors (lilacs and chocolates), and that was the first time i read about this, just wanting to make sure because ill be picking up two kitties in August.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

My lilac point girl is the most demanding out of all mine!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

In my humble opinion-Siamese all have their own unique traits which for anyone who has never had the honor of being slave to one frankly just doesn't get, and yes i am inclined to believe that different colors tend to stick close to each other ie-blues/lilacs seem to stay close and Seals seem to prefer each other more and Choccies do too at least ours do-And i think that different colors have different personalities-for me Seals are the more dominant and feisty, blues are more energetic, playful and loving as are lilacs,this is my opinion and what i see with our cats and kitts and i know other breeders/slaves of Siamese and Ori's have said the sameAlso Seals do for me look down on other colors and especially non Siams and firmly believe that we are honored that they allow us to share the same air space and our appreciation and acknowledgment should be apparent in the way we serve them and on demand too-Think i'll adopt this belief and see what happensWhat colors are you getting Dave and welcome btw


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi there i cant imagine that colours will have much to do with a cats personality!however you cant generalize cats personalities to their breed to much,as they are all individuals and can be very different


Clare-of course you can-thats a lot to do with why people choose different breeds-gosh you do make me chuckle with posts like this


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Clare-of course you can-thats a lot to do with why people choose different breeds-gosh you do make me chuckle with posts like this


LOL!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think everyones opinions of colours are just based on their own experiences. Too many factors come into play such as personality of the kitten itself, upbringing, personality of the Mother and Father. I personally don't think colour has much of a part of that. 

Its like saying all blondes are dumb and all brunettes very clever (certainly didn't work that way for me   ) Thats the stereotype image, but not certainly not true


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I think everyones opinions of colours are just based on their own experiences. Too many factors come into play such as personality of the kitten itself, upbringing, personality of the Mother and Father. I personally don't think colour has much of a part of that.
> 
> Its like saying all blondes are dumb and all brunettes very clever (certainly didn't work that way for me   ) Thats the stereotype image, but not certainly not true


I agree with you!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I think everyones opinions of colours are just based on their own experiences. Too many factors come into play such as personality of the kitten itself, upbringing, personality of the Mother and Father. I personally don't think colour has much of a part of that.
> 
> Its like saying all blondes are dumb and all brunettes very clever (certainly didn't work that way for me   ) Thats the stereotype image, but not certainly not true


Me either-i'm a brunette but often get told i should be a blonde(sorry to all blondes):


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ooh i dunno kim, i often get told i shoulda been a blonde-but to be honest the shade i tried didn't suit(sorry to blondes-truly)again i agree with you but i have found their to be subtle differences such as what i've mentioned-whether it's true as fact or just the way they've panned out as it were..i couldn't say
But i still find it ridiculous to say that you can't generalise cats to their breed-i don't know if thats your true opinion Clare or just you being "you" and me biting,if it's the latter shame on me-if it's the first well says it all really


----------



## davidb15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> In my humble opinion-Siamese all have their own unique traits which for anyone who has never had the honor of being slave to one frankly just doesn't get, and yes i am inclined to believe that different colors tend to stick close to each other ie-blues/lilacs seem to stay close and Seals seem to prefer each other more and Choccies do too at least ours do-And i think that different colors have different personalities-for me Seals are the more dominant and feisty, blues are more energetic, playful and loving as are lilacs,this is my opinion and what i see with our cats and kitts and i know other breeders/slaves of Siamese and Ori's have said the sameAlso Seals do for me look down on other colors and especially non Siams and firmly believe that we are honored that they allow us to share the same air space and our appreciation and acknowledgment should be apparent in the way we serve them and on demand too-Think i'll adopt this belief and see what happensWhat colors are you getting Dave and welcome btw


Well actually im on a waiting list for two show kittens and the kittens are due within the next few days...so i'll see what comes.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> heheheheee,pmsl you give me a giggle aswell kellyDblah blah blah......i can just imagine you sitting there,fingers at the ready,waiting for me to post a comment,thenWWWHHHAAAMMMM,in comes kelly with her smarty arse remarks,glad to keep you amused thoughkeep up the good work!


Wow-thankyou Clare-you are too kind-reallyRight shall we go back to playing nice now
Can you say what colors your getting and from who or are you just gonna tease Hope your gonna post lots of pics too david


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the bad feedback Clare - much appreciated!!
You seem to like giving bad feedback huh! 
Grow up! And think about what you are typing before you post it - tut 

I feel special now - its my first bit of bad feedback - what a rebel!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Wow-thankyou Clare-you are too kind-reallyRight shall we go back to playing nice now
> Can you say what colors your getting and from who or are you just gonna tease Hope your gonna post lots of pics too david


She aint playing nice Kelly after the bad rep she left me regarding this thread! LOL 

I guess i kinda expected it.

I never said anything about it tho clare thats the funny thing - cos i know nothing about siamese! I was just laughing at the comments! LOL (giggle giggle)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wouldn't worry about it Saffron-it's Clare's thing leaving bad rep-but i can imagine the sleepless nights you won't be having coz of itOoh don't think i wanna look at mine-now i would have sleepless nights


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Wouldn't worry about it Saffron-it's Clare's thing leaving bad rep-but i can imagine the sleepless nights you won't be having coz of itOoh don't think i wanna look at mine-now i would have sleepless nights


Careful kelly - your rep might bite you if its bad! LMAO


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG-hope not


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck with kittens post some pics when you get them.


----------

